# Wedding Photos... again



## Peanuts (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh no, not again!  However, I felt like sharing seeing as I have been editing for the past 4 days straight to catch up since October and am sick of using this tablet, want to throw my computer out the window and hop on a flight to the Bahamas. (Okay, I lie about the tablet and computer... however if anyone has a ticket to the Bahamas I will take it!)

My past two threads definitely held the best of the bunch and I didn't find any hidden gems while editing, but thought they were worth sharing (at least for the effort I put in, thought someone should see them :lmao

If you want any EXIF info just ask 

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. Don't ask about the watch, the bridesmaid wore it the whole day (ack!)





3.





4.





5. Did I mention it poured?





6.





7.





8.  I thought the stairwell was the only place we were going to get their formal portraits *panic* luckily it did clear out later that day




9.  This is after an umbrella became stuck in the elevator, leading to the grand descent down the apartment stairwell to their wedding





10. 





11.  What are best men for anyways? 





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.  This is what the day really looked like :|





17.





18.





19.





20.  Me! A 10mm lens does not flatter my figure   But on a serious note, I can't believe these were taken at the EXACT same moment.. cool. Now they know they were married at 2:09:26PM


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 31, 2007)

You did a fantastic job!


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 31, 2007)

What a lovely couple.  you did a fabulous job!


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 31, 2007)

Damn girl!


----------



## Arch (Dec 31, 2007)

Excellent as always :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## emogirl (Dec 31, 2007)

You rock.....you will be so busy with jobs once you are finished school your head will spin!  Wish i was that talented at your age!!!  

can you explain the light in #4?  I love all of the, especially 5, 9 & 10....the only one i would pick at is #2, the oof arm is just tooo distracting...with or without the watch!  dont you hate it when they wear something so ick?  i usually mention, hey you left your watch on...and they say, no, i'm wearing it...oh!!!  way worse when a bride wears an ugly watch!


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2007)

all of these are stunning.. My favorite is the 5th one.. Certainly NOT a wedding photo I have seen before so it really stood out to me! I love them!


----------



## eddiesimages (Dec 31, 2007)

Fantastic job! I really like the BMW, its unique.


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the kind comments, we had a blast that day regardless of all of the slip-ups 

Kim, the lighting in 4 is actually just from the installed light on the wall. The hotel was quite old and cramped so it made for some interesting light-wrestling with the camera.  That one in particular I was fortunate turned out as I literally shot it from the hip; I was at this point carrying her Bible, vows and bouquet, as well as two cameras and a camera bag... it was epic. ha!


----------



## KristinaS (Jan 1, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## Jennyboo7481 (Jan 1, 2008)

They are beautiful. You have a very romantic style!


----------



## RowmyF (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice job!

My favorites are 1, 8, 10, 12, 14, 18


----------



## Fate (Jan 1, 2008)

Awesome, i love the kind of documentary feel to it.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 1, 2008)

Gorgeous Gorgeous Gorgeous!!!!!!
I love all the unusual angles, the composition, colors, emotions, reflections....just everything!


----------



## Alpha (Jan 1, 2008)

Really beautiful work.


----------



## JenR (Jan 1, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!  I love your work.


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks a ton!


----------



## emogirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Peanuts said:


> I was at this point carrying her Bible, vows and bouquet, as well as two cameras and a camera bag... it was epic. ha!


 
we often wear more than one hat as a photographer, dont we??? I believe those of us that go the extra mile in helping out in such situations are rewarded in the end with lifetime customers and many referrals!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow Peanuts, those are amazing wedding photos.  You should be very proud to show those off.  I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE those........... beautiful!!!!


----------



## AprilRamone (Jan 1, 2008)

These are so lovely!  I especially like the ring shot.  It's so much more natural than most of the ring/hand shots I see.  I think I may try something like that on an engagement session I have coming up!


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Jan 1, 2008)

amazing work!


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks once again. My next week project is their album *gulp*.  The ceremony was very very very dark so I am a bit nervous about quality of those when printed.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 2, 2008)

So young....so talented....

I may have to come down and assist for you...

Needless to say, they are stunning photos.


----------



## sirsteezo (Jan 2, 2008)

awesome shots!

you did a terrific job.


----------



## SpaceNut (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## acaldwell (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW! I am in awe of your talents.  I keep coming back to your thread and staring.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trish1977 (Jan 3, 2008)

AWESOME!  I REALLY love 14, 17 & 18!


----------



## bellacat (Jan 4, 2008)

these are beautiful.  i love the way you captured this wedding


----------



## gizmo2071 (Jan 4, 2008)

Fantastic series!
I'm sure they will be incredibley happy with these and I'm sure the print quality will be fine


----------



## Fate (Jan 5, 2008)

How old are you btw! Cus someone said your not even out of school yet? if so... omg... amazing talent from such a young person!


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 5, 2008)

Oops! Completely missed these.  Thanks once again 

Mike, I am a strong believer in coshooting 

Fate I am 18 so currently in first year of university.


----------



## Fate (Jan 5, 2008)

Awesome 

Im guessing/hoping your studying photography 

Im going to uni next year, hopefully to study Photojournalism/press photography. Should be grand! 

Anyway, amazing series. I bet the couple were really pleased!


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 5, 2008)

Actually I am about the farthest thing from photography studying biomedical sciences in the faculty of medicine (they use cameras... sometimes. Talk about macro!).
Although photography off to the side helps me to maintain my sanity!

Best of luck with your studies, photography would be amazing to take in school!


----------



## Fate (Jan 5, 2008)

Haha wow! That course sounds scary as  

Well good luck with it all... if biomedical sciences doesnt turn out to be your thing.. you could easily make a load off weddings 

Good luck with it all !


----------



## Saint-Brown (Jan 5, 2008)

WoW, These are really great shots.  I'm new here and if this is a representation of the talent that is on this board, I have to step my game up!

Great Job again.


----------

